# jvc x35 guys



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Guys,

just put my money down on the x35...pumped...

just looking for what feed back guys have....how are the jvc guys on here


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I have the JVC RS-45.

Wow. It is awesome. You're gonna love it.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Have you seen this thread?
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...jvc-x35-received-installed.html#axzz2JIjOZDdm
He seems very happy with his. I plan on getting one in the next few months myself.


----------



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

Blu said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> just put my money down on the x35...pumped...
> 
> just looking for what feed back guys have....how are the jvc guys on here


Congrats!! :T


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Did you get it online? just wondering what kind of deals were out there.


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

typ44q said:


> Did you get it online? just wondering what kind of deals were out there.


http://www.eastporters.com/estore/

this is where i bought it...

great deal i think only 2 left..

i watched the panny8000 for 1/2 hr (thor) then we switch over to the jvc x35 watched the same part over, it was hand down a wow....huge diff ...i was set on the panny untill i watch crazy ...

the demo was over 2hr total watching movies 2d and 3d.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

I saw the thread and that someone linked to my other thread from last month.

I've got 100 hours + on mine now and the Lux reading has only dropped from 102 Lux to 100 lux in that time (min iris, min zoom). I also checked the calibration last weekend as I figured the lamp must have changed a bit since the calibration I did at 15 hours. The 100% white balance was still within 3dE so it's hardly changed at all in that time. It certainly seems that JVC have improved the lamps on these new models and I'm still very happy with mine.

I just need to improve my room to help take advantage of the amazing black levels of this projector, but that will have to wait for some other DIY I'm busy with: I saw an uncalibrated X35 over Christmas in a totally black custom built room and it looked fantastic, so I know there is more still to come from my set up.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Blu said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> just put my money down on the x35...pumped...
> 
> just looking for what feed back guys have....how are the jvc guys on here


Congrats and enjoy


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Blu said:


> http://www.eastporters.com/estore/
> 
> this is where i bought it...
> 
> ...


Thanks, looks like they have some great deals but the US store does not have them.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

If you're looking for a good deal, try this guy:

http://hi-def-solutions.com

I bought my JVC from him... I live in MD. It was shipped from a distribution warehouse nearby... one day. Price was unbeatable.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

27dnast said:


> If you're looking for a good deal, try this guy:
> 
> http://hi-def-solutions.com
> 
> I bought my JVC from him... I live in MD. It was shipped from a distribution warehouse nearby... one day. Price was unbeatable.


Thanks! I will definitely check them out


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

i am all new the this..what would be the tools needed to calibrate ???

thanks
guys


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Most people use a calibration disc such as Disney's WOW (there are two others used quite often - names escape me atm). 

If you want to get real serious, check out SpectraCal.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

I use Chromapure, an i1 display Pro enhanced and in combination with my Lumagen Mini3D it performs automatic calibration to 125 points. I still use AVS HD709 disc for the initial setup of the basic controls and manually adjust 100% white balance using the JVC controls before starting the autocal. Even without the Lumagen and autocal the software and AVS disc work really well.


----------

